

PSA: HN is being actively censored - sapsapsap

Try to provide nuance against the ridiculous notion that Reddit is a cesspool of right-wing toxicity but that ShitRedditSays is just misunderstood? Flagkilled.<p>Try to provide counterarguments against the reigning third wave feminist &quot;women are oppressed in tech&quot; narrative? Shadowbanned.<p>Instead it seems we&#x27;re supposed to keep dredging up articles from the same unaccomplished tech personalities whose writing is a grab bag of 30 years of failed social science and confirmation bias elevated to the status of data.<p>Statistics is not magic, falsifiable science is not just a nice to have, and HN should damn well know better.
======
greenyoda
HN guidelines mention that articles can be about "anything that gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity".[1] Discussions about Reddit (or HN) being a
cesspool don't seem to fall into that category.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

